# New Midnight Syndicate CD this June - Classic Horror, Universal Monsters, Hammer Film



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,

Just wanted to post to the boards and let you know that Midnight Syndicate Halloween Soundtracks will be releasing a new CD called "Monsters of Legend" this summer.

The theme of the new disc is a tribute to the classic Universal Monster movies and the great Hammer Films that followed. Those of you familiar with our CDs know that classic horror is a big part of all our discs. This time, even moreso. If you like the old black and white horror films - this disc is for you!

We'll be posting more on our site, on Facebook, and here as we get closer.

Ed
Midnight Syndicate


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am a big Midnight Syndicate fan. I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by with an update, Mr. Douglas. Going by the description, the new disc sounds like it will be incredible. I am also a huge fan of the works of Mr. Goszka and yourself. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome news! I have quite a few Midnight Syndicate CD's. This sounds like a real winner.

Eric


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks . Yeah, we're pretty excited about this one. To do a disc exclusively focused on those classic Universal/Hammer films is really exciting to work on. We're bolstering up the sound design a bit (like we did on "Carnival Arcane"). The goal is to make you feel like you are "in" one of those movies or (even better) in the "world" where all those movies exist. We even teamed up with Universal Studios, the Karloff, and Lugosi estates on the packaging - should be cool. Garthgoyle - happy to be a part of this forum, a long time overdue.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

First, let me say welcome to the Halloween Forum. Second, OMG, MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE is on HF !!! You guys are like Halloween royalty! And lastly, glad to hear about the new CD. "Monsters of Legend" sounds like an awesome theme. Just two weeks ago I ordered "The Rage" soundtrack and "Carnival Arcane", the last two CDs I needed to complete my MS collection. Can't wait for the new release.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool. I have a few of your CDs and will definitely take a listen to the new one when it comes out this summer...just in time for fall and Halloween. Might it also be appropriate music for a summer horror movie party outside at night with some friends? BTW that photo of Bela Lugosi looks great on your home page. 


Welcome to the Forum. Lots of fans of your CDs here.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope this CD generates terrific sales for MS, as well as more interest in the great Universal horror monsters of the 30's and 40's and the Hammers of the late 50's and 60's. Now I'm in the mood for some Hammer.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy Moly! Can not wait! Welcome to HF!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks all for the support and comments. Yes, this one will be out well before Halloween and summertime horror movie night. I agree, Bela looks great on our main page. We were talking with the Lugosi team, and will likely be working together in other ways going forward. 

Searching through the old film photos and stills for the packaging was really cool. We just love the atmosphere and the imagery from those old films. Great inspiration. I hope this CD will encourage people who have not seen some of those old films to do so.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Howdy! Do you expect to have copies ready for Gen Con? I would like to pick it up while there.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely! We expect it to be released in mid-July the latest. It's coming together really well!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent!! I just watched "Vampire Lovers" last night on Netflix. Classic!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Just wanted to throw out an update. The disc is coming together really well. We're right on track for a mid-July release.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Ooooh, ****. I'm really excited for this.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate said:


> Just wanted to throw out an update. The disc is coming together really well. We're right on track for a mid-July release.


If you don't mind my asking, is this going to be the actual cover artwork? http://www.halloweenexpress.com/monsters-legend-p-26044.html. If so, it looks very different than usual, but still really good.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

I didn't know they posted that. Good catch!  That's not the final artwork but it's close. We are working with Universal Studios' Universal Horror archives, and the Lugosi, Karloff estates. Being that the goal of the disc is to make you feel like you are "in" one of those movies. Having the authentic, classic images from the actual movies seemed to be key on this one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. The wait is driving me nuts... and I cannot be the only one Any chance of some samples coming soon?


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond. The wait is driving me nuts... and I cannot be the only one


Appreciated. I think this one will deliver. Especially for fans of Hammer Films and the old Universals.



Garthgoyle said:


> Any chance of some samples coming soon?


Possibly although I can't say when exactly. Maybe June? I'll try to post something here when we do.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Been a Syndicate ghoul since '99, and have had a mausoleum's worth of horrifically happy memories while your music played. You guys changed the industry and gave validity to Halloween music. I honestly believe that you are directly responsible for Halloween music showing up as a channel on cable tv in October, and I love hearing you on Halloween Radio.

I look forward to this newest release, and I wish you all the best in your eldritch endeavors.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

This sounds great and might be what I am looking for. Will there be any phantom of the operah type music on there? Either way I will get a copy.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you Spats. Really appreciate your sharing that. We really try and take things up a notch each time out - try and deliver something cool or different for the awesome folks like yourself, others on this forum, and beyond that have supported us over the years.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This sounds great and might be what I am looking for. Will there be any phantom of the operah type music on there? Either way I will get a copy.


 When I think of Phantom of the Opera I think of pipe organ and haunted theatre-style music. So yes, in that way there is some of that on there. However I should say that we didn't want to try and cover all of the monsters on one album. We felt it might get too disparate. So the approach with this disc is that when you turn it on, you are transported to the world of Universal Horror and Hammer Films. You are a character in the world exploring it. There is a sleepy, mysterious village (of course), castle on the cliffs, and definitely some of the classic monsters you'd encounter in those films (but not all of them).. saving some for later.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't wait for this to come out, always such great music every time you put something out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

SOunds great and well thought out looking forward to purchasing a copy


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

You had me at _"castle on the cliffs"_ Any chance of there being any werewolf type stuff on this record Ed?


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Verse 13 said:


> You had me at _"castle on the cliffs"_ Any chance of there being any werewolf type stuff on this record Ed?


Hey there! Yes, it wouldn't seem right doing a Universal / Hammer Monsters of Legend theme and not have the Wolfman make an appearance so yes, there is that element in there. On a separate note, we need to get you up on www.legionsofthenight.com again.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Now you have me anticipating the album's release even more! As far as Legions of the Night goes, just let me know what info you need. Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

any updates or samples.... summer is upon us...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there any way you can post the web address to join legions of the night? The auto click link will not work for me.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

This is going to be amazing! So excited!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello!

Thanks. Yes, we are going to have a ton of updates this week including final artwork and the official release date. It will be mid-July and all throughout the coming weeks we'll be posting preview tracks, sharing production notes, plus some other cool surprises. I'll try and post the biggest announcements here as well.

kprimm - Try this http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/join.htm - that's the link to sign up on the mailing list. 

So more coming really soon.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

I'm REALLY looking forward to hearing the new music!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

We just announced a July 19th release date for the "Monsters of Legend" CD. We have some more info on our website and Facebook but here's a preview of the artwork....








Thanks again for all the well-wishes and support. We're excited to release this!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the link, all signed up now. Will order the cd as soon as it is available.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It comes out nearly two weeks past my birthday... You can't push the date up to the 6th in honor of that momentous occasion? Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

If it helps, that's the date we plan to begin pre-orders?  So.... kind of.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate said:


> If it helps, that's the date we plan to begin pre-orders?  So.... kind of.


Eh. Good enough, I suppose The album art is phenomenal and certainly captures the vibe of the classics. Simply based on the theme alone, this will be an amazing release, I'm sure.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome cover art!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all,

We just uploaded "It Lives!" the first preview track from the "Monsters of Legend" CD. The video features some of the images that inspired the track. At the end, there's a quick montage which gives you a little taste of what's to come. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

said it someplace else as well, but this is AMAzing! I can't wait to get this cd. You guys are the masters of the night!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the upload. That is a great track. Will there be a medley of the album's songs before it is released? Regardless, I won't complain if we only get a few full-length tracks to sample it


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Garthgoyle, that's a good thought. We might do a medley.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm very excited for this! I loved the preview!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Midnight Syndicate said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We just uploaded "It Lives!" the first preview track from the "Monsters of Legend" CD. The video features some of the images that inspired the track. At the end, there's a quick montage which gives you a little taste of what's to come. Hope you enjoy it!


This sounds spectacular! It brings a fresh new sound, yet still captures the essence of the old classics. I cannot wait to hear the rest of the CD! 

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't seem to find a link to pre-order this CD....

Spookmaster


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Once again, thank you for all of the comments. We're only two weeks away from the release and getting pretty excited. We should more previews coming next week.

I just wanted to announce that we have begun to take pre-orders for the "Monsters of Legend" album (both the CD and the COLLECTOR'S EDITION 12" VINYL VERSION) at the Midnight Syndicate Store (www.midnightsyndicate.com/cds.htm). The vinyl version comes signed (if you want it signed) and includes a CD version with it. We also just posted a NEW T-SHIRT DESIGN I thought some of you might enjoy. I've attached a picture below. We'll have that available in our T-SHIRT SECTION (www.midnightsyndicate.com/buyshirts.htm) along with some REPRINTS of our popular OLDER DESIGNS.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I found out that it was available for pre-order _right_ before I came here... I am highly anticipating the release of my 'late birthday present'


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very much looking forward to future previews. This will be playing in my car during the season for sure!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> This will be playing in my car during the season for sure!


Why stop after the season? When I was in college, I used to have the CDs pretty much blaring while driving to and from classes, regardless of the time of the year...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Preview is great, will there be an amazon.com release of this and so when can expect it.

thanks,


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Really looking forward to the next preview! I heard on FB that this album will take place in the same town as Realm of Shadows. Thats so cool!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Just saw that the newest preview was posted on Fearnet.com, The preview is for "Carriage Ride"

http://www.fearnet.com/news/news-ar...-midnight-syndicates-new-track-carriage-ride#


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Just saw that the newest preview was posted on Fearnet.com, The preview is for "Carriage Ride"
> 
> http://www.fearnet.com/news/news-ar...-midnight-syndicates-new-track-carriage-ride#


That is an awesome track. Thanks for the notice, awokkennightmare.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that awokennightmare! We have a third preview track we won't be announcing publically for a few days yet but I thought I'd post here if you want an early preview! 

The track is called "Stone Guardians." It's a pipe organ piece that comes right after that "Carriage Ride" song you can hear on FEARnet. The website it's at is: http://siciliano66.wix.com/wgncreaturefeatures/master-page-1

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate said:


> We have a third preview track we won't be announcing publically for a few days yet but I thought I'd post here if you want an early preview!


Thank you for doing so.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I vlove MS music. I am very glad that you are finally doing a cd on hammer and universal monsters. I just can't wait to get it.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

savagehaunter said:


> I vlove MS music. I am very glad that you are finally doing a cd on hammer and universal monsters. I just can't wait to get it.


Many thanks! I think if you enjoy the classics, then this disc is for you! [email protected] - yes, it should be available on Amazon this Friday. Also iTunes. It will be available on Amazon mp3 shortly thereafter. We're also taking pre-orders at our site now.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

We just posted one last preview track called "Lord of the Realm." You can hear it exclusively on BLOODY DISGUSTING right now!

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3243303/exclusive-stream-midnight-syndicates-lord-of-the-realm/

Between this, and the other tracks we've previewed, you can get a pretty good idea of what this disc is about and will sound like. There's so much more though to hear! 2 days till the release!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Digging all of the preview tracks that have been made available. Thanks again.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so excited to get my hands on this! The previews have been excellent!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Midnight Syndicate said:


> We just posted one last preview track called "Lord of the Realm." You can hear it exclusively on BLOODY DISGUSTING right now!
> 
> http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3243303/exclusive-stream-midnight-syndicates-lord-of-the-realm/
> 
> Between this, and the other tracks we've previewed, you can get a pretty good idea of what this disc is about and will sound like. There's so much more though to hear! 2 days till the release!!


Great track! Man I gotta tell you, based on what I've heard so far, this might be your best work yet. All the samples I've heard are REALLY good! I find myself reloading Creature Feature's page over and over again just to listen to "Stone Guardians". I love the overall tone and atmosphere of that piece. It's an instant favorite, that is until the 19th when the CD is unleashed I can hear the rest of that bad boy.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Bought the new CD from itunes this morning. Listening to it for the second time already. I anticipated on this being an incredible CD, but it's even better than I imagined it would be.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazon is already out of stock, debating on just getting the mp3 download! Yes the previews are awesome!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm about to buy the album! I'm so excited to finally get my hands on this!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

The new album has also been added to Spotify for anyone who uses that


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on the new disc. Spent a lot of time on this one so it's especially cool to hear folks enjoying it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered off amazon:
A Time Forgoten
Carnival Arcane
(already shipped)

Monsters of Legend will ship once its back in stock

super excited!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Ordered CD on Wednesday, and had ti by Friday.....

Still listening to it...wonderful stuff...

Best of Sarah....

Spookmaster


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I received the album yesterday, but I did not have the chance to actually listen to it properly until today, hence not chiming in sooner. The disc is phenomenal, and the inclusion of more redone tracks on this was a stroke of genius (of them, I am particularly fond of _Dark Tower_). Great work, gentlemen.


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

ordering it on the next payday but for now enjoying it on Spotify.... love it!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So happy I found this thread and Very excited that Midnight Syndicate is on the forum. I read the post and went to the site to buy it right away! Cant wait to get it


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

The song "It Lives" is the only track I've heard. I like it. To me, it has all the components of a song that should be popular with Haunted attractions. It would also make a great Instrumental music bed for media (tv, film, web, etc). I'm no expert, but I could imagine this one being used in those situations.
Has this song been picked up commercially for those purposes? Have any of the songs?
I visited the MS wikipedia page, but it doesn't appear to be updated with this latest release. Someone should get on that.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Love the feedback!

Garthgoyle - glad you enjoyed the re-envisioning of those five older tracks. We had a full CD of original music but felt the disc (both story and musically) is so much better with those on there. I really love "Twilight." Amber did just a good job of vocals on that.

HalloweenHouseParty - we do do quite a bit of licensing of our music to tv shows, indie films, etc in addition to the amusement parks and haunted houses - so you were right on. Thanks!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got my CD in the mail and you are right. I love Twilight! I also really love Stone Guardians. The bats and sort of a funeral type dooms day feel. Think ill visit the site again and send a copy to my brother  Im also doing the Secret Reaper so maybe ill get one for my victim to! Great job guys!


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is awesome, can't wait to get it! We always buy Midnight Syndicate's Cd's....and a couple of shirts....lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oops. I forgot you could read my posts grimpumpkin13. I bought the CD already for you. It's on it's way!! The art work on the cover is do nice I knew you'd love it!


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL, very much appreciated! You know we will put it to good use. Love me some Midnight Syndicate!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in love with this music!! It stirs my twisted imagination so well!!! Thank you for this!! <3


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

The album is EPIC. It's dark and beautiful and everything I hoped it would be. It is true art.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you! We appreciate hearing folks enjoy it. ESPECIALLY on this forum!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to Dragoncon at the first of this month and happened upon the Midnight Syndicate table in the dealers room. Had a nice discussion with Ed ( I hope it was you Ed) He really helped me find what I was looking for, extremely nice !! I picked up 3 CD's this new one being one of them and I have to say it is my favorite hands down. I love this thing ! I got it just for Halloween but I listen to it all the time. I'm doing a Sleepy Hollow theme outside this year and there are so many songs that go great with that . It's just excellent and well rounded could see so many songs working for many different themes. My fav's are Return to Arcacia, A Watchful Gathering, Witching Hour ( love the whispers), Black Woods, Carriage Ride and Twilight. There are so many sound effects on this CD its amazing , I love that aspect. 
Good work guys and thanks for being so nice to me at D*C


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

I can't even count how many times I've listened to this new CD. I listen to this kind of music year round, and I can honestly say that Monsters of Legend really is everything that I want in dark ambient music. The sound effects that accompany some of the pieces are absolutely spot on. To me, this CD is more like a journey. From the opening of "Return to Arcacia" all the way to "Beyond the Veil of Time", this CD immerses me in the eerie, yet melodic and often times powerful soundscapes that Midnight Syndicate have brilliantly created. 

Some personal favorites are:

Return to Arcacia
Requiem
Unexpected Cargo (love that howl!)
Twilight
Stone Guardians
Dark Tower
Cloistered Cemetery
It Lives!


----------

